# 8am - here we go- pico salax prep



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a feeling it is going to be a long day


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah.. but I bet tomorrow seems rather short in comparsion.







Just make sure you got a book or something to read and distract you while you prep. And try to keep in mind.. this is the worst part of it and tomorrow will seem like a snap.Find out about the sedation if you haven't already and make sure you got a ride.All the best for a 'not so horrible' prep today and a smooth and easy procedure for tomorrow.







BQ


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

ok it was def not as bad as the previous prep I had to do coylote I think it was called or something similar but I am writing here so I do not puke it back up..I downed it pretty quick and now am having some anxiety about the effectsI am probably going to post a lot today - thanks for keeping me company to anyone who can!I am so very thankful to have found this thread through a search on google last night - I will be doing a lot of reading today. I hate to be able to relate to this group and hate we all have to endure this disease but we do and to have found a group where people understand is amazing


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

Pretty tired ....do i dare take a nap? I mean this isn't going to kick in all of a sudden right?


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

Probably being a pain herebut not much is happening. Yes I have gone to the washroom a few times and it is more loose than normal but nothing like last time with the other prep


----------

